

SimpleGeo And Urban Airship Partner Up For Location Notifications - mtrichardson
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/27/simplegeo-urban-airship-partnership/

======
elbac
Xtify (<http://xtify.com>) has been doing this for quite sometime already.

